# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Moving to Newcastle - where to live??? and more!

## xenresraymond

Hey all...
My boyfriend and I are moving to Newcastle, New South Wales. I got a full time job in Waratah. I'm wondering which area's would be the best choice for us to live in. I will be taking public transport to work (at the hospital in Waratah). I want to live within walking distance of the beach and my boyfriend wants to live within walking distance of resturants/nightclubs/shopping.


So i guess i'm wondering what public transportation is like? Which neighborhood meets our needs? I'm also wondering where to find online advertisements for places to rent as I'd like to start this process soon.

Thanks so much!

----------


## xenosadams

Cooks hill area can be a place to look. Walk from downtown and several beaches. Many restaurants along Darby Street. A bike can be handy.
For more money, look around Merewether / bar area of ​​the beach, but it is slightly farther from the city center.

----------


## tobygmes

I also agree that moving to Newcastle can be your right choice, as this is one of the best place in all over the world to earn good money as well as to live a happy life. However, the most important thing one should always consider about is to choosing the right moving company which can help you to move your things from one place to another.

----------


## smithwilliam12

Many restaurants along Darby Street. A bike can be handy.For more money, look around Merewether / bar area of ​​the beach, but it is slightly farther from the city center.

----------


## drmover

Newcastle is really a great place to live and to start a new life. Just make sure that you are hiring professional movers and packers to move your things properly without any hassles.

----------


## calgarymovers

Here are some tips which can be helpful for you when moving to Newcastle:

1. Have a checklist
2. Pack things which you are really gonna need in future
3. Start separating items
4. Mark boxes with stickers
5. Hire a professional moving company

----------


## jack.gome

Many restaurants along the Boulevard Darby. A bicycle can be handy for more money, look at Merewether Beach area/bar, but it's a bit away from the city centre.

----------


## davidsmith36

Get a kind of what it resembles to live in Newcastle-upon-Tyne, including data ... the city is currently a standout amongst the most lively, social and aesthetic goals in Europe. Newcastle has turned out to be more refined with world-class eateries and individuals of assorted foundations choosing to live there and I dont live there yet If i was requested that move there i would have no issue doing as such.

----------

